# Chas Gulden Jar



## riverdiver (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello,

 I found this while river diving and posted it originally in the digging/finding section. I recovered it because of the crescent embossed into the glass. Is this a Guldens Mustard Jar? and if so, how old is it and is it a keeper?

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

That's got a nice shape to it.. any embossing on the base? Guldens jars usually say Chas Gulden New York on them somewhere..


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi cyberdigger,

 It does say Chas Gulden New York on the base, I wondered if it was associated with the Guldens Mustard of today.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 19, 2010)

It is indeed the same company! Let me know if you want to sell or trade that one..[]


----------

